# Complete List of Free Lightroom Presets



## bdbolin (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey guys, I just compiled a huge list of free lightroom presets, come take a look! Enjoy!

22 Free Lightroom Preset Sources | Rule of Thirds Photography


----------

